
10 Startup Ideas That Never Work - stretchwithme
http://www.businessinsider.com/startup-ideas-2011-4?op=1
======
aaronmarks
Funny how the article knocks Hunch as a startup that never works, then, in
their own recommended article they link to at the bottom, call it a "Hot NYC
startup you need to watch" [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-25-new-york-
city-startups...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-25-new-york-city-
startups-to-watch-2010-3#hunch-knows-everything-about-you-7)

~~~
stretchwithme
I guess not all of their writers agree. Their headlines tend to exaggerate
too.

Number 1 in Top Eleven Weird Things About Business Insider: They have way too
many lists.

------
rick888
They mention music startups. Is Grooveshark profitable?

